# Going all out.. Kindle 3, Oberon cover and decal skin.. question



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok I am purchasing my first Kindle this afternoon  Well of course it has to have a cover since its going to be with me all the time and love the Oberon covers and really don't find them that much more than others that I have seen only much nicer. (Oberon thread has me drooling) I am pretty set on the Celtic Hounds Kindle 3 Cover in Wine . I want to get a decal skin for it too but don't know which one(s) would go with it the best. I like change from time to time which is part of the reason I decided on the celtic hounds design because I figured I could switch out skins easier.

I found this one as a skin but not sure. http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50541


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mommacomet said:


> Ok I am purchasing my first Kindle this afternoon  Well of course it has to have a cover since its going to be with me all the time and love the Oberon covers and really don't find them that much more than others that I have seen only much nicer. (Oberon thread has me drooling) I am pretty set on the Celtic Hounds Kindle 3 Cover in Wine . I want to get a decal skin for it too but don't know which one(s) would go with it the best. I like change from time to time which is part of the reason I decided on the celtic hounds design because I figured I could switch out skins easier.
> 
> I found this one as a skin but not sure. http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50541


I like that skin a lot. Have no idea how it would be with the Celtic Hounds in wine, but that's a gorgeous Oberon. Maybe someone will post and let you know what they are using with their Celtic Hounds in wine. (If you have the time to look throughout this thread, you may see some combinations of that cover and DecalGirl skins.) The Library skin would probably be very nice, too, as it has lots of the browns, reds, greens, and wine in it. I'll be anxious to see what you choose. Congrats on being on K3 watch!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

very nice skin! i have the Celtic hound in wine on my DX and my skin is La Travola had it a year now and am going to get a new one I am looking at Library .Just so you know decal girl is having a special today only till 12am buy one get one free


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

tiggeerrific said:


> very nice skin! i have the Celtic hound in wine on my DX and my skin is La Travola had it a year now and am going to get a new one I am looking at Library .Just so you know decal girl is having a special today only till 12am buy one get one free


Not seeing it on the web site. Is there a certain code I need to use. This is even better.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Put this code  in at checkout TWENTYK
This promotion is listed on her facebook page


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I love the wine color on the Oberon cases.
Here are a few skins I've found:

Lila









The Window









Monet Garden









You Inspire Me









Just to name a very few!


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

I like and am using this one with my Celtic Hounds in Wine - it's a pretty popular combination too...

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50169


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

Kindle bought, registered and about 45 books and 4 games loaded.  Skins ordered (thanks tiggeriffic) and I purchased the celtic tree and The Window.  Great getting to pick two so I didn't have to choose one.   Now to order my case and a light.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I had The Window to go with my Celtic Hounds in wine and now I have this one: Gate at Alta Villa.

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/53126


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Did you know you can search the skins at Decalgirl by color? Don't see burgundy but here's the reds:
http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/Amazon-Kindle-3-Skins/1/30/3/0/0/4/1/0


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I really like Monet Garden!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the Monet Garden AND The Window!


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Or if you're like me and enjoy having your new technology look like old stuff, here is the delightfully old world and bookish Quest:


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

ScarryMerry, I really like your theme.  Too bad the books that inspired your screensaver are not available from the Kindle store.

I also like Monet Garden, The Window and Gate At Alta Villa.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> ScarryMerry, I really like your theme. Too bad the books that inspired your screensaver are not available from the Kindle store.
> 
> I also like Monet Garden, The Window and Gate At Alta Villa.


Doesn't mean I don't have them, though...


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

I have "The Window" skin and absolutely LOVE it... What did you decide?



VujaDe said:


> I love the wine color on the Oberon cases.
> Here are a few skins I've found:
> 
> The Window
> ...


----------

